# Construir mi propio pc paso a paso



## peduolo (Dic 30, 2008)

la cuestion es la siguiente, tengo un pc que ya es antiguo y he decidico reciclarlo, en lugar de ese y usando su caja quiero hacerme yo uno, y me gustaria saber donde puedo aprender a saber que comprar, como, donde todo eso, o si hay pack que tu coges los compras y los montas tu.saludos a todos y feliz navidad


----------



## conor (Dic 30, 2008)

Te tienes que fijar primero en el tamaño de la caja para ver si puedes instalar una placa base ATX o micro ATX o las dos (referente al tamaño de la placa).
Los componentes básicos son la fuente de alimentación, placa base, el procesador(que lleve ya ventilador), la memoria ram y el disco duro. Algunas placas base llevan ya incorporados tarjetas de video y de sonido sencillas. Yo además le pondría algún ventilador externo. Luego si quieres ya pues grabadora/lector de CDs, lectores de tarjetas, tarjetas de TV, etc (Pero todo opcional, mira lo que te resulte más útil).
Tienes varias tiendas en internet(no sé si se pueden decir aquí) que te ofrecen un configurador de PCs a medida y te sacan un presupuesto de lo que te costaría.

Características hay miles y en función de cual es tu uso principal y tu límite de presupuesto puedes ajustar los componentes en un sentido o en otro. Te recomiendo sobre todo que la placa base y la memoria Ram sean decentes (ASUS para la primera y OCZ para la segunda por ejemplo).

Da algún dato más y la gente te podrá recomendar cosillas para que vayas aprendiendo.


----------



## peduolo (Dic 30, 2008)

requisitos nose simplemente que funcione con la mayoria de los programas que estas saliendo actualmente(incluyendo juegos) por lo que veo de dimensiones la mia es atx,  tarjeta de sonido supongo que si hara falta como una tarjeta grafica curiosa, ademas no quiero que se me quede pasao enseguida sino que dure, y tampoco me quiero dejar un pastizal( este es el tipico dilema entre calidad y precio de toda la vida) tambien necesitaria puertos usb lo menos 4, si sabes de la pagina esa que dices de pc's a medida mandamela a mi e-mail por favor y muchas gracias


----------

